# Panecea FLA



## skiff23 (Jul 10, 2017)

What a week . I have never been in this area before. We had a wonderful stay on Alligator Point FLA and I fished out of Panecea on the flats.  It was awesome. I limited out ever day but one and the weather ran us off that day . Jig head and gulp or my find , a pink trick worm cut in half. We caught redfish , trout ( a limit everyday but one) flounder , Spanish , and blsck sea bass. 
 The ladies and kids had a great time on the beach back at the house while I treated my Brother-in-law , niece and nephews to the fishing. I will return !


----------



## skiff23 (Jul 10, 2017)

More Pictures


----------



## Big7 (Jul 10, 2017)

Look's like "chomping" time to me.

Congratulations on a great trip!


----------



## dwhee87 (Jul 10, 2017)

Nice mess of trout! Glad the water spout stayed at a safe distance. Cool pic.


----------



## Rhodes (Jul 11, 2017)

Nice catches! Where did you launch out of in Panacea?


----------



## skiff23 (Jul 11, 2017)

We launched from the public ramp on the bay . Down below Angelos.


----------



## sea trout (Jul 11, 2017)

Great catches man congrats Success on the water!!!!!!!


----------



## Bream Pole (Jul 13, 2017)

my wife's uncle who is now deceased lived at alligator point.  we went several times to visit and he took us out trolling for spanish mackeral.  We always loaded the boat.  That was in the late 60's.  Also a lot of black water lakes in the area that were open to anyone and his son n law and I went bass fishing and had very good success.  Beautiful area.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jul 17, 2017)

I grew up on that bay.  The fish I caught there as a kid and a teenager were unbelievable.  The fishing was beyond reproach.  Both fresh water and salt water.  The funny thing was that redfish were considered trash, nobody fished for them.  I remember the first tarpon I hooked down there when I was in my midteens. I was hooked and my grandfather would get mad at me for fishing for them and wasting boat fuel on fish you couldn't eat.....trout and kings were what everyone fished for....everyone loved to eat kings for some reason.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 18, 2017)

Stay away from my fish ... that is all.  lol


----------

